# Is Engineered Wood in a kitchen a bad idea?



## jageorge72

I was planning to put down an engineered wood floor over sheet vinyl in my kitchen. But.... one or two people questioned the idea of wood in the kitchen.... due to water from spills, dumping drinks, doing dishes, high traffic, etc...

So.... is engineered wood in a kitchen a really bad idea? From a selling standpoint..... would prospective buyers be turned off by a wood floor in a kitchen?

Thanks.


----------



## unlvrebel

Lot's of folks have wood floors in kitchen. There are some moisture concerns, but with engineered flooring you mitigate a lot of those concerns as engineered flooring does not expand and contract as much as solid wood. Laminate is generally a first choice as it is inert, but doesn't look as good. I would probably counsel against hardwood, but if you didn't have any kids, were very neat and had some left over in case of a water emergency...


----------



## rusty baker

"Engineered wood products are weaker and more prone to humidity-induced warping than equivalent solid woods, and most particle and fiber-based boards readily soak up water unless they are treated with sealant or paint which usually leads to accelerated fungus growth."

From a wood website.


----------



## jageorge72

Does anyone here actually HAVE engineered wood floors in their kitchen, and care to comment? Visually, I think it would look awesome. We have white cabinets, and red walls. I think a lighter color wood floor would look great. BUT..... we are fixing up to sell, so.... I'm just wondering what potential buyers would think. I want to make it a selling point.


----------



## racebum

my only gripe about engineered floors is they cost almost the same as solid hardwood. i would think a solid hardwood would be a superior selling point. engineered floors kind of remind me of the top end laminate. it's not a wood film but it's a similar idea of pieces glued together.


----------



## golfgirl

we have engineered natural oak wood floors in our kitchen. they are not a problem, a little harder to keep clean as you have to sweep more often to prevent scratches but the look is well worth it. I also use the recommended cleaner from the floor installer. the wood floor is warm looking and looks great w/ the light cherry cabinets. the only issue is that they might dent if you drop something heavy on them. I have few dents but they really don't bother me and you have to really have to look hard to find them. but, if I had tile, I might have a broken one and definately would have had broken dishes. the few dents give character to the flooring as people pay for a distressed look anyway and I really do not have many. you can choose a harder wood such as hickory, apple or maple too. we have had NO problems w/ shrinking, buckeling etc as mentioned in another post. just be sure you pick from a trusted company. there is no fiberboard in mine and you really do not have a choice if you are on a slab like me, you have to use engineered floors. ours have been down for 11 years and look almost brand new. good luck. you will love them. I know i do. I would never choose a laminate, it would look wrong in my kitchen as the whole house has these oak wood floors.


----------



## jageorge72

golfgirl said:


> we have engineered natural oak wood floors in our kitchen. they are not a problem, a little harder to keep clean as you have to sweep more often to prevent scratches but the look is well worth it. I also use the recommended cleaner from the floor installer. the wood floor is warm looking and looks great w/ the light cherry cabinets. the only issue is that they might dent if you drop something heavy on them. I have few dents but they really don't bother me and you have to really have to look hard to find them. but, if I had tile, I might have a broken one and definately would have had broken dishes. the few dents give character to the flooring as people pay for a distressed look anyway and I really do not have many. you can choose a harder wood such as hickory, apple or maple too. we have had NO problems w/ shrinking, buckeling etc as mentioned in another post. just be sure you pick from a trusted company. there is no fiberboard in mine and you really do not have a choice if you are on a slab like me, you have to use engineered floors. ours have been down for 11 years and look almost brand new. good luck. you will love them. I know i do. I would never choose a laminate, it would look wrong in my kitchen as the whole house has these oak wood floors.


Thank you for the info! Do you remember what brand flooring you used? My house is slab-on-grade, and there is vinyl or linoleum down right now. I planned on putting down the padding/vapor barrier, then a floating, engineered wood floor on top of that.

Any more success stories out there?


----------



## unlvrebel

rusty baker said:


> "Engineered wood products are weaker and more prone to humidity-induced warping than equivalent solid woods, and most particle and fiber-based boards readily soak up water unless they are treated with sealant or paint which usually leads to accelerated fungus growth."
> 
> From a wood website.


What wood website? I find that somewhat odd given that plywood (engineered wood flooring) is inherently more stable than dimensional lumber (solid wood flooring). Dimensional lumber is far more prone to warping, cupping and twisting than plywood in humid conditions. I look out to my garage for a lot of examples.


----------



## JazMan

I don't have wood in my kitchen, (never will) but I did install some in my sis-in-laws years ago. It was a very high quality Hartco engineered plank, cost about $5.00 wholesale, retail about $7 ish. 

Although they are only two people, the dog caused many problems. Sadie the dog would drool a few drops every time she drank and eventually the damage showed. I ripped it out after only 6 years. It needed to be screened and re-finished anyway. BTW, that's normal for hardwood refinishing, 5-8 years if you have light traffic and are a tidy person. 

As most people know, wood and water do not work well together......and water always wins. It's a slow process, but water always wins.:whistling2:

You like the looks of wood? Me too. Put some in your bedrooms or study, keep it out of rooms that go direct to the outdoors and high traffic areas.:thumbsup:

Jaz


----------



## Ron6519

jageorge72 said:


> Does anyone here actually HAVE engineered wood floors in their kitchen, and care to comment? Visually, I think it would look awesome. We have white cabinets, and red walls. I think a lighter color wood floor would look great. BUT..... we are fixing up to sell, so.... I'm just wondering what potential buyers would think. I want to make it a selling point.


I put an engineered maple floor(kitchen location) in for a customer about 7 years ago. They are having water related issues in front of the sink and in front of the dishwasher. The 3" wide planks are curling at the edges due to excess moisture.
Ron.


----------



## FrankL

I would not put wood in a kitchen. Unless it is something hard as a rock like maybe the Brazilian woods. Some of those woods are as dense as tile. They are still not impervious to water. 

If you are really really want it then tile by the sink, dishwasher, and anywhere else there is water. The tile and wood mix may look odd so maybe stick to tile, slate, marble or the faux wood look vinyl. 

As Ron said above - water issues. Some people even want to put wood in bathrooms. Listen to JazMan and Ron. 

Frank Lardino


----------



## acerunner

How bout bamboo floors?


----------



## racebum

standard bamboo is soft, i don't care what the charts say, smack some with a hammer, it will dent really easy. the good hard rugged stranded stuff, that i don't know. bamboo is basically strands and glue so if the glue is good enough in theory it should do better than wood. i still don't see why you don't just put tile in bathrooms and kitchens though. if you like earth colors travertine works really well.


----------



## golfgirl

I have Bruce Glen Cove Oak Plank (Toast color-which is really todays Natural) thru most of the home including the kitchen. You have to mop water up if it is on the floor but you would anyway and I have a rug in front of the stove and the sink so I have something soft to stand on. It is gluded down however, not floating. Unsure if that may be why I have no issues or not. I have no pets and no young children however, my older son and husband have spilled lots on the floor, including milk. I use Bruce Cleaner about once every 6 months. I use plain water on a microfiber mop weekly or more and I always vacuum first to remove any grit.
Note, that before installing, you have to measure the moisture content in the cement and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS to correct if you have moisture. You also have to be sure the wood is conditioned to the room.
Many historic homes have wood flooring thruout, including the kitchen. If you don't want to take care of it, then go for something else. I do not mind as I love the look and really dislike ceramics-too cold and hard. I have ceramic in the bath and hate it but there are not alot of choices for there.
Again, if you want it and take care of it as recommended, it should be just fine. Yes, I would prefer solid wood but it is not recommended for a slab.


----------



## rjordan392

Interesting thread.
I like to know how one can tell the differance between laminate and engineered wood after its put down?


----------



## yummy mummy

I have 3/4" hardwood, prefinished flooring, throughout the whole house, including the kitchen. 

I have not had any problem with them at all. If you spill something, you have to wipe within a reasonable period of time. You cannot just leave it there for days. 

The only thing, if you drop something, it will dent. I have had mine for 7 years so far, and they look like new. I have two kids, where were 7 and 10 when first installed. 

As to resale value, I think it is a great selling feature. People are looking for hardwood flooring in homes. At least in my neck of the woods. 

Good luck.


----------



## moondawg

acerunner said:


> How bout bamboo floors?



I have this flooring (in a similar color) in my house, including my kitchen and both entryways.

http://ambientbamboo.com/product/16/Hand Scraped Cider

I've had several significant dishwasher leaks (don't get me started) and have an animal's water bowl on this floor. There is no water-related damage at all. It has been wearing extremely well for our untidy family of 2 adults, 3 kids, 2 cats and a dog. I use a Scooba about every month to keep it clean and it does a great job. highly recommend both the flooring and the robot. 

My experience is that the bamboo floors are nearly indestructable. Do NOT go with a dark color, you will be sorry. The scratches in the finish show up white, and also it shows every single speck of dust or dirt. If we had it to do over, we'd go with the same product in a lighter color.


----------



## racebum

totally totally depends on the bamboo. the 1.89sq stuff at lumber liquidators is really soft. some of the mature harvest stranded stuff is as hard or harder than hickory. my best advice on bamboo is to get sample pieces of what you're considering and smack them with a hammer. the difference between what happens to a quality piece and good piece is night and day.


----------



## golfgirl

A good question. I am certainly no expert but here it goes. Laminate is fake made to look real. I asked the same question at the flooring dealer a few weeks ago and this is what they said to me below. 

It is a picture of real wood on a composite which is laminated to a sub flooring material. It has a protective coating on it to prevent scratches. There are many grades as well. Some of the laminates are more expensive than solid wood. Those actually have an engineered wood base and can come w/ up to a 50 year warranty. Some have a fiberboard base. Those do not hold up as well and have a shorter guarantee. Laminate floors are easier to care for than wood floors but still can be damaged from water, like any floor. Water can cause streaks and dull the finish (?) and they recommended a laminate floor cleaner (? it is interesting as it was the same cleaner I use for my natural wood). This is what I was told as well as what I saw when I was investigating them.

I saw some expensive ones that looked very very nice and if you have pets; a better choice I would think than wood, due to potential scratches. They just did not look right next to my real wood floors. That is when even the expensive ones I brought home to look at in my home, looked fake (to me).

The word "engineered" is (what I think) giving people some confusing ideas. Again, I am no expert but, my engineered wood floors have a solid wood layer that can be sanded x 1 over it's lifetime guarantee of 30 years. It is 3/8 inchs in depth. That is on top of 2 different layers of wood; which the grain of the wood is horizontal to the next layer below. It is all wood, no fiberboard and is all red oak. The whole plank is about 3/4 of an inch in total depth. From what I was told (same conversation as above) "engineered" floors are desiged to be used on grade level and below grade floors that may have a higher than "normal" moisture content. The wood layers are horizontial to each other to help prevent warping, expansion, etc due to mositure. 

My floors have been down on my slab foundation, for 11 years and there is no buckling, no warping, no loosening (they are glued to the slab) or any other issue. They are performing to this point; no differently than my solid wood flooring in my older home that had solid wood floors over a basement under the home. You cannot put a solid wood floor on a slab foundation according to every floor store I went to. I did not go to a BIG BOX STORE, I went to a floor specialty store.

I cannot say which is better as every home is individual. Home owners have very different expectations of the product they want, price points they can afford and the look they are trying to achieve. No matter which you choose, it needs to be installed correctly, taken care of correctly and meet your personal needs. I do not mind taking care of my real wood engineered floors. They are perfect, for me and look awsome in my home. My parent have laminate and it is perfect for them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rusty baker

The cheaper laminate can have particleboard backing which swells when it gets wet.


----------



## rjordan392

Thanks Golfgirl,
I am moving into another house and some of the rooms have either engineered or laminate on composit board. I guess I will soon find out.


----------



## golfgirl

rjordan392, 
You are welcome. I wish you luck w/ your new home. Just take care of the new floors w/ the proper cleaners, don't let water sit for a long time, vacuum or sweep routinely to remove grit and other particles that can scratch and you should be just fine. Enjoy them. They are also good for resale. Wood floors are "in" right now. I would not have a home w/o them.
Golfgirl.:thumbup:


----------



## Debben

*also thinking of engineered hardwood in kitchen*

I have been warned against hardwood in the kitchen, I am torn, want a seamless look throughout the house, as I am laying it everywhere but the bathroom, only thing that might change my mind is the new tiles that are long planks to look like hardwood, I do have dogs, my children are grown, but we do get visits from my daughters large dogs... its a real dilemma, don't want to waste money if I have to replace it in a few years!


----------



## DannyT

cork is naturally waterproof. ever see wine leak through a cork?


----------



## ToolSeeker

Let me say up front that I do not know for sure this is true. But I have heard some insurance companies are going to start refusing to pay claims for wood floor damage in kitchens and bathrooms. I would assume it's because of so many claims for water damage.


----------



## TarheelTerp

ToolSeeker said:


> ...I have heard some insurance companies are going to start refusing to pay claims for wood floor damage in kitchens and bathrooms.


They should. Expand the caveat to entryways as well.
Just say "no".

Even full thickness old school hardwood T&G flooring with a nice polyurethane top coat. No. Not in wet areas. Choose another material.


----------



## Awoodfloorguy

I don't see a problem with engineered or solid wood in kitchens. We literally do it almost daily. From time to time someone's dishwasher or refrigerator will leak and cause issues, but these things usually happen when people get a new fridge or dishwasher and the person installing them kinks the water line when sliding it back into place. As the others said for the cost of a quality engineered flooring you can get a solid hardwood. The only time I suggest engineered is if you have a concrete slab, otherwise go with solid. It looks better, and can be refinished multiple times in the future.


----------



## creeper

Awoodfloorguy said:


> . From time to time someone's dishwasher or refrigerator will leak and cause issues, but these things usually happen when people get a new fridge or dishwasher and the person installing them kinks the water line when sliding it back into place. .


 
Or one of these. Its only a matter of time before you get the jug with the pin hole leak that you are not aware of until you wake up in the morning and find all 18 liters sitting on your floor. 

Ask me how I know.

I would never install hardwood in a kitchen.


----------



## Debben

Awoodfloorguy said:


> I don't see a problem with engineered or solid wood in kitchens. We literally do it almost daily. From time to time someone's dishwasher or refrigerator will leak and cause issues, but these things usually happen when people get a new fridge or dishwasher and the person installing them kinks the water line when sliding it back into place. As the others said for the cost of a quality engineered flooring you can get a solid hardwood. The only time I suggest engineered is if you have a concrete slab, otherwise go with solid. It looks better, and can be refinished multiple times in the future.


Thank you, I did talk to an installer today he said laminate is worse in a kitchen than hardwood, we have had laminate in our kitchen for at least 7 years without a problem, i am going ahead with real hardwood, and hoping it turns out fine!!


----------



## Awoodfloorguy

Debben said:


> Thank you, I did talk to an installer today he said laminate is worse in a kitchen than hardwood, we have had laminate in our kitchen for at least 7 years without a problem, i am going ahead with real hardwood, and hoping it turns out fine!!


Great choice. I think you will be very happy with the results.


----------



## zakany

I love the look of hardwood and am in the process of replacing carpet with hickory.

However, my entry points, entry hall, kitchen, utility room and bathrooms are all tiled. Dishwashers can leak. People walk in with grit on their shoes. While wood floored kitchens _look _nice, I don't think they are as functional.


----------



## phowatt

jageorge72 said:


> Does anyone here actually HAVE engineered wood floors in their kitchen, and care to comment? Visually, I think it would look awesome. We have white cabinets, and red walls. I think a lighter color wood floor would look great. BUT..... we are fixing up to sell, so.... I'm just wondering what potential buyers would think. I want to make it a selling point.


 We have engineered flooring in our kitchen and recently our refrigerator developed a slow leak and it was some days before we realized it. It totally ruined our engineered flooring. The flooring was constructed with a pressed board with a linoleum top layer. The pressed board soaked up water like a sponge.


----------



## Fix'n it

phowatt said:


> We have engineered flooring in our kitchen
> 
> The flooring was constructed with a pressed board with a linoleum top layer. The pressed board soaked up water like a sponge.


doesn't sound like engineered to me. laminate.

i had engineered in my last kitchen. it was just fine. had a small DW leak. it caused a tiny amount of raised grain right by the DW. not even noticable.
i left some peices outside for a good while, many months. pieces lasted far better than i thought they would.


----------



## carpdad

Laminate over plywood backing, and glued joint. 10 years, no forgotten spills but drops here and there. Fine around the sink and the dish washer. Steam from the dish washer exits from the top. Not sure how the wood veneer will behave, but if diy, gluing the joint may help.


----------

